# How can I enhance my Series 1 (other than Gb).



## futureechos (Jan 2, 2006)

New to the forum, so be gentle.

I have a series 1 in UK, unmodified or upgraded in any way.

I also have, Home network, broadband, ipod video, and I'm unix Geek, and very happy pulling Pc's etc to bits, networking, etc..

1) If I installed a network card on the tivo, what can I do with it?
Can I copy recorded programs files from the tivo to my PC / MAC for transfer to the ipod or DVD?

2) What other things can I add to the tivo that you have found useful? I see there is a cache card with built in network adapter etc, what other cool things can you do?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes!

TiVo has thousands of mods to do practically everything under the sun!
Soft padding using Endpad and TiVoweb are most useful IMHO.

However eTiVo and the database of deals might be of interest, but they cannot be discussed on this forum.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you have a large screen TV or plasma (or a method for making perfect archive copies) then you will probably also want to enable Mode 0 recording.

This is a special "hidden" recording mode on your TiVo that gives you near-DVD quality recordings (720x576px) and increased bitrates to reduce artefacts. If you buy a network card you can enable Mode 0 yourself via telnet and TiVoWeb.

There are a couple of threads discussing Mode 0 and enhanced bitrates:-
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=128288
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=157650


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

There are two network cards for the UK tivo. The older Turbonet which is just a 10Mb ethernet network card, and the newer Cachecard which is a 100Mb ethernet card and, has a SDRAM slot for (an optional) 512Mb of PC100 memory into which, the tivo database can be cached to speed up various bits and pieces. Having networked your Tivo, check out Tivoweb and also the excellent endpad program (soft programme padding!!). Also install lots of lovely channel logos so your now playing menu looks really cool.

Have a look at Steve's site for starters...
http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/

Lots of links here
http://johnhunt.me.uk/Tivo/Index.html


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

To correct  the above poster:

There were ( are ) four network cards for the TiVo:

1. TiVoNET 10Mb/s Ethernet
2. TurboNET 100Mb/s Ethernet
3. AirNET 802.11b 11Mb/s
3. CacheCARD 100Mb/s Ethernet

Of course the most usual decision is to go with a CacheCARD ( with or without RAM. )

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Heuer (Mar 15, 2004)

Almost no end to what you can do. A full list of TiVoweb modules: http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

Other stuff there if you root around!


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> To correct  the above poster:
> 
> There were ( are ) four network cards for the TiVo:
> 
> ...


There is also the cheaper Cloned Terbonet (100mb) card


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Once you've got the network card installed, there are many different modifications you can apply. As well as TivoWeb, bight I suggest adding some custom channel logos to brighten up your Noe Playing list? (see my sig below)


----------

